# Durchgang durch Sicherheitsbereich



## lenovo (31 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Situation ist das Ergebnis durch eine Kundenforderung:

Ich hab einen Sicherheitsbereich, der mit Schutzzaun eingehaust wird. Dieser hat an der linken so wie rechten Seite 2 Schutztüren. Diese sollen als regelmäßigen Durchgang benutzt werden. Es handelt sich um Schiebetüren ohne Zuhaltung oder ähnliches.

Im Detail bedeutet das folgendes: Person öffnet Schutztür 1 , betritt dadurch den Sicherheitsbereich und verschließt die Tür wieder hinter sich. Sprich die Person befindet sich im Sicherheitsbereich, ohne das eine der Schutztüren geöffnet ist. Anschließend geht die Person zur Schutztür 2 , öffnet diese und verlässt den Schutzbereich wieder, quittiert die Anlage sodass diese wieder in Automatik geht.

Dieses Vorgehen soll mehrmals am Tag geschehen. Ich sehe die Situation , wo eine Person sich bei geschlossenen Schutztüren sehr kritisch und möchte daher dieses auch verhindern. Habe als Argument gebracht , bei einem Fehler in der Quittierung oder bei einer Quittierung von einer 2. Person ( Schutztüren haben ja ein gültiges Signal) kann die Person sich im Bereich befinden. Der Kunde beharrt darauf und argumentiert, dass wenn sich eine Person bei geschlossenen Türen im Sicherheitsbereich aufhält darf ja eh nicht quittiert werden, weil bevor man Quittiert überprüfen muss ob sich Personen im Bereich finden.

Bei allen Sicherheitslichtschranken bzw Schutztüren wird LOTOTO angewendet um solche Situation zu vermeiden, nur hier soll das LOTOTO Konzept ignoriert werden.

Hat hier jmd noch Normen auf die ich mich stützen kann, die klar sagen dass diese Situation unerlaubt ist oder könnte das ganze sogar erlaubt sein?

Ich weiß, ohne die Anlage zu kennen schwierig etwas dazu zu sagen, für die Abschaltung der Maschinenteile wird ein PLd benötigt um das Ganze vllt ein wenig besser abzuschätzen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## MFreiberger (31 Mai 2021)

Moin lenovo,

LOTOTO kannte ich noch gar nicht. Aber das ist natürlich eine Möglichkeit. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist ein entsprechendes Schlüsselkonzept, wie es bei Regalbediengeräten in der Norm beschrieben ist.

Dabei gibt es einen Schlüssel, mit der die Anlage eingeschaltet wird und einen Schlüssel, mit dem die Zugangstüren geöffnet werden können. Diese beiden Schlüssel müssen untrennbar miteinander verbunden sein (Stahlring mit Schweißpunkt) und einmalig sein. Der Bediener schaltet die Anlage aus, zieht den Schlüssel ab, geht mit dem Schlüssel in den Sicherheitsbereich (und schließt die Türen). Dann kann er von da aus die Anlage mit dem Schlüssel einschalten. Da man weiß, welche Bedieneinheit mit dem Schlüssel aktiviert ist, kann man die Quittierung von einer anderen Bedieneinheit sperren.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Mai 2021)

Das heißt auch nicht LOTOTO sondern LOTO = Log Out - Tag Out ...
In der einfachsten Form hat man sein eigenes Schloss bei sich, was das Verriegeln ein Schutztür verhindert (z.B.) und zu dem auch nur der Schloss-Inhaber selbst den Schlüssel hat.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MFreiberger (31 Mai 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das heißt auch nicht LOTOTO sondern LOTO = Log Out - Tag Out ...
> In der einfachsten Form hat man sein eigenes Schloss bei sich, was das Verriegeln ein Schutztür verhindert (z.B.) und zu dem auch nur der Schloss-Inhaber selbst den Schlüssel hat.
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Moin Larry,

LOTOTO heißt = Log out | Tag out | Try out

https://maint-care.de/sap-wcm/so-hilft-die-lototo-methode-bei-der-arbeitssicherheit/

VG

Mario


----------



## JesperMP (31 Mai 2021)

lenovo schrieb:


> Der Kunde beharrt darauf und argumentiert, dass wenn sich eine Person bei geschlossenen Türen im Sicherheitsbereich aufhält darf ja eh nicht quittiert werden, weil bevor man Quittiert überprüfen muss ob sich Personen im Bereich finden.


Der Kunde hat recht, wenn es ist sicher dass kein Person sich in das Gefährliche Bereich verstecken kann. Also, von beide Türen muss das ganze Bereich überschaubar sein.



lenovo schrieb:


> Bei allen Sicherheitslichtschranken bzw Schutztüren wird LOTOTO angewendet um solche Situation zu vermeiden, nur hier soll das LOTOTO Konzept ignoriert werden.


LOTOTO (Lock-Out Tag-Out Try-Out) wird meistens für Instandhaltung verwendet. D.h. für Aufenhalt in den Gefährliche Bereich über eine längere Zeit.
LOTOTO bei Schutztüren, ich nehme an dies sperrt dass man ein Schütztur schliessen kann und dadurch wie die gefährliche Energie abgeschaltet dur die Tür-Überwachung.
Wie verwendet man LOTOTO bei eine Lichtschranke ??

Das Schlüsselkonzept ist auch gut. Nur, wie es beschrieben ist dass der Person durch ein Tür eintritt in den gefährlichen Bereich und durch eine andere Tür austritt hilft es nicht.

edit: Ja, LOTOTO ist was neues.
Ich finde es gut das man wird errinert zu testen ob man tatsächlich dire korrekte Reperaturschalter ausgeschaltet hat.


----------



## MFreiberger (31 Mai 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das Schlüsselkonzept ist auch gut. Nur, wie es beschrieben ist dass der Person durch ein Tür eintritt in den gefährlichen Bereich und durch eine andere Tür austritt hilft es nicht.



Moin Jesper,

warum hilft es bei zwei Türen nicht? Zwei Türen sind bei RBGs Standard (an jedem Gassenende eine).

VG

Mario


----------



## JesperMP (31 Mai 2021)

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen dass die Schlüssel sind Unik. Ich kenne es sogar dass ein Schlüssel stellt sicher dass ein Tür zu ist, was die nächste Schlüssel freigibt welches dann in die nächste Tür verwendet wird usw. bis alle Türe zu sind und die letzte Schlüssel die Haupschalter freigibt.
Ich sehe es konnte funktionieren wenn ein Schlüssel ist nicht für einen gewisse Tür sondern für eine gewisse Bereich..


----------



## MFreiberger (31 Mai 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen dass die Schlüssel sind Unik. Ich kenne es sogar dass ein Schlüssel stellt sicher dass ein Tür zu ist, was die nächste Schlüssel freigibt welches dann in die nächste Tür verwendet wird usw. bis alle Türe zu sind und die letzte Schlüssel die Haupschalter freigibt.
> Ich sehe es konnte funktionieren wenn ein Schlüssel ist nicht für einen gewisse Tür sondern für eine gewisse Bereich..



Moin Jesper,

genaus so ist es: *Ein* (einziger) Schlüssel gilt für *einen* geschlossenen *Bereich*. Damit kann keine zweite Person zutreten, wenn die Türen geschlossen sind.

VG

Mario


----------



## stevenn (7 Juni 2021)

in diesem Fall würde ich die Quittierung mit PL d ausführen, so dass diese nicht fehlerhaft quittieren kann. Unter der Voraussetzung, dass vom "Quittierort" alles eingesehen werden kann.


----------



## lenovo (7 Juni 2021)

Hallo, 

vielen Dank für eure Antworten, wir werden hier eine sichere Quittierung einsetzen.


----------



## Rofang (7 Juni 2021)

Hallo,
ich würde mich nicht so schnell damit zufrieden geben, da du trotzdem immer mit verantwortlich sein wirst - wenn ggf. auch nur emotional.
Wenn ein Kunde solche Forderungen hat - meist um Geld zu sparen - muss die Lösung halt „teuer“ und aufwändig werden.
Du solltest prüfen ob du u.U. mit einem Laserscanner den Bereich überwachen kannst oder eine Schlüsseltransfersystem missbrauchen kannst. 
Schlüsseltransfersystem könnte dann klappen wenn sichergestellt ist, dass nur wechselweise aus beiden Richtungen der Bereich durchschritten wird.

Egal was ihr macht. Lasst euch diese Forderung schriftlich geben und die Hinweis auf die Gefahren unterschreiben.
Manchmal klappt es auch einem gepfefferten Nachtrag zu schreiben wegen höherer Anforderungen an die Sicherheit blabla usw und schwups führt der Weg woanders lang.

Gruß Rofang


----------



## lenovo (8 Juni 2021)

Alle obrigen Lösungen wurden vom Kunden abgelehnt. Wir haben uns alles schriftlich geben lassen. In unserem Unfallschutzkonzept ist hier kein Weg eingerzeichnet und die Türen werden jeweils mit Schlüsseltransfersysteme ausgestattet. 

um dem Kunden entegegen zu kommen, werden wie hier eine sichere Quittierung einsetzen.


----------



## lenovo (8 Juni 2021)

Kann mir jmd einen Quittiertaster


stevenn schrieb:


> in diesem Fall würde ich die Quittierung mit PL d ausführen, so dass diese nicht fehlerhaft quittieren kann. Unter der Voraussetzung, dass vom "Quittierort" alles eingesehen werden kann.


Hallo,

hast du hier vielleicht ein Quittiertaster der die Anforderungen der Kategorie 3 erfüllt und bis PL-d einsetzbar ist ?


----------



## Tommi (8 Juni 2021)

Was ist denn das für eine Anlage, durch die man immer wieder durchgehen kann und die dann
immer angehalten wird?
Muss die keine Stückzahl bringen?


----------



## lenovo (10 Juni 2021)

Das ist ein Bühnenbereich wo Wagen durchgeschoben werden, in der Regel ist da ein Puffer von mehrere Wagen und somit ein Durchgang unkritisch.


----------



## MSP (2 Juli 2021)

Wir haben auch Anlagen mit Durchgängen, da verwenden wir dann Zuhaltungen mit der Möglichkeit, von Innen die Türe wieder mechanisch zu verriegeln.
Wenn die Person dann durch die 2. Türe durch ist und diese ebenfalls verriegelt, kann an der Türe der Bereich wieder quittert und somit komplett verriegelt werden.
Bedingung ist aber, das man von den Türen aus den gesamten Bereich einsehen kann. Dort wo das nicht Möglich ist, wird mit Spiegeln, Abschrankungen oder auch mal einem Scanner gearbeitet, um sicher zu stellen das keine Personen in dem Bereich sind.


----------

